# The Freaking Grinch Struck!



## Smitty (Dec 4, 2012)

Well, at least some undeserving little **** of a guttersnipe will get some Christmas presents this year.

Some useless bastard broke into my wife's car last night and stole her purse/wallet, my daughter's NoFriendo DS, tennis racquets, and all of the Christmas presents that my wife was hiding in the back.  Worse of all I'd been to the range this weekend and they also stole my 9mm pistol.  Thankfully, I'd put the rest of the guns back in storage.

Fortunately for the thief's benefactors he also had the good sense to steal the wrapping paper, tape and bows.  Makes it much easier to wrap your ill gotten gains that way.

Unfortunately, our auto policy won't cover it because the car technically wasn't "broken into", as my wife accidentally left the *&#$% car unlocked last night.

I normally don't wish ill of people, but I hope that some little **** breaks a leg on my daughter's new scooter.

I #*&@^# hate thieves.


----------



## T. Valko (Dec 4, 2012)

Smitty said:


> Well, at least some undeserving little **** of a guttersnipe will get some Christmas presents this year.
> 
> Some useless bastard broke into my wife's car last night and stole her purse/wallet, my daughter's NoFriendo DS, tennis racquets, and all of the Christmas presents that my wife was hiding in the back. Worse of all I'd been to the range this weekend and they also stole my 9mm pistol. Thankfully, I'd put the rest of the guns back in storage.
> 
> ...


Bummer

Happened to me twice (so far).

Once at a horse race track (the Meadows for those that know the area) and again at the old  Three Rivers Stadium while at a Pirates game. Same car in both incidents.


----------



## Smitty (Dec 4, 2012)

That sucks.  Hopefully your horse and the Steelers won though.


----------



## Taul (Dec 4, 2012)

Sorry to hear that.
Some household policies also cover car contents; it might be worth checking if your house contents policy has that included.


----------



## Smitty (Dec 4, 2012)

Paul-H said:


> Some household policies also cover car contents; it might be worth checking if your house contents policy has that included.



Thanks, we already checked and the policy has a $1,600 deductible.  All tolled (even with the pistol) we'd be right around there, so it's just not worth it.  Especially not to have the rate go up for breaking even.

Funny, but when I told my wife what the auto insurance folks said, she said she'd get a brick and break the window.  I told her you can't commit a crime just to make up for someone else's.


----------



## T. Valko (Dec 4, 2012)

T. Valko said:


> Bummer
> 
> Happened to me twice (so far).
> 
> Once at a horse race track (the Meadows for those that know the area) and again at the old Three Rivers Stadium while at a Pirates game. Same car in both incidents.


In both incidents the scumbags broke out the passenger side window.

The incident at Three Rivers Stadium, they also broke into 5 or 6 other cars parked in the same row as I was.


----------



## Smitty (Dec 4, 2012)

We had an incident the second or third week we got here, where someone down the block had a party, during which someone(s) slashed the street facing tires on about 10 cars.  And they did both tires.  There were lots of wreckers out here the next day.

Our next door neighbor is a cop and usually has his car parked in the driveway, but last night he drove his personal car home, same as the night of the party.  Who says cops can't be good neighbors.


----------



## Michael M (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey Smitty, sorry to hear about the incident.
Man I get really p!#sed when I hear this stuff going on....where are the laws and the courts to keep this scum off the streets.
I had my house broken into some years ago and I never, ever, felt really comfortable in that place again.

Hope what goes around, comes around....


----------



## Smitty (Dec 5, 2012)

I want to put up a note on my wife's car:

Merry Christmas
Especially to whoever broke into this car and stole our Christmas presents.
You obviously need them more than we do.
But please turn the 9mm pistol into the police.


----------



## TinaP (Dec 5, 2012)

That stinks.

If you purchased the presents with a credit card, you may want to check with the credit card company.  Many cards provide coverage for stolen items.  At least you'd be reimbursed for some of the stolen stuff.


----------



## Smitty (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks Tina,

That's a good idea, I'll have to have my wife check.


----------



## Smitty (Dec 6, 2012)

Update:

I found my wife bawling this morning - She realized that the bastards also stole all of our Christmas ornaments.  Including all of the stuff our daughter had made in school over the years, like hand (finger) painted ginger bread men.  The upside is that they also took the heinous ornaments that my step-mom insists on giving us each year, so there is a silver lining in every crowd.

I will miss the engraved 4" silver ball/bell that was given to us when Campbell was born.

Looks like it'll be popcorn and cranberries on the tree this year!


----------



## Michael M (Dec 6, 2012)

A fresh start then Smitty...and they may choke on the gingerbread men...:wink:
If it were me I'd rather the popcorn and cranberries anyway !!.....but I'm a Bah, Humbug person...


----------



## sous2817 (Dec 6, 2012)

Have you had a look at the local pawn shops for any of your stuff?  We had a string of break-ins and the guy was stealing whatever he could find.  One of the victims went to a local pawn shop and saw his GPS.  He proved it was his GPS because the thief never cleared out the data and the "Home" address was still set to the victims' house.  The police were called and they used the pawn ticket to get the information on the guy and arrest him.  Sure it's a long shot, but a shot nonetheless...


----------



## Smitty (Dec 6, 2012)

Definitely a fresh start.  And it's nice to be rid of the heinous decorations we were obliged to hang.

sous - I already talked to a detective and they're particularly interested in trying to track down the pistol (they couldn't care less about the rest of the stuff).


----------



## Crystal84 (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow, that sucks big time! It has happened to us. One year dear step-mum was Christmas shopping, had two kiddos in the trolley turned around to pick up something off the shelf and some scummy teens yanked her whole bag out of the trolley... Needless to say she had all cash from relatives for the kids presents in her bag, car keys etc... All on Christmas Eve. Not a happy Christmas. We convinced the kids it wasn't Christmas until a few days later when the bank opened and all our rellies sent us money for presents again! People like that really dont think about WHO or WHAT they are taking... 

Get a job like the rest of us!

Again Smitty, sorry about your presents and such getting stolen.


----------



## Smitty (Dec 7, 2012)

> People like that really dont think about WHO or WHAT they are taking...



That's the worst part.  It's pure selfishness, which frankly I just don't understand.  

The good news is our neighbor, the detective, is probably going to set up a bait car in the next few weeks.  That will be interesting.


----------



## lfd159 (Dec 7, 2012)

I feel for you.I live in a nice area but thugs come across town and steal our stuff that we all work hard for.  Last year someons stole all the christmas decorations from a yard down the street.  Hard working people can not catch a break.  Don't let that mess up your christmas.  Hopefully you and your family have your health and each other.


----------



## chuckchuckit (Dec 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your loss. If I remember right your location used to be Boulder Creek, up in mountains near here. I used to have a very remote cabin property in N. Calif (50 miles from nearest freeway) and when it closed escrow I went to get the keys. But they said I could not have them. So I asked why not, and they said that the owners had not locked the place in years so they did not know where the keys were anymore.

One would think remoteness would be more prone to ripoffs, but here in the city I've had cars broken into and one car stolen with all my tools (did get car back eventually). Although never got anything stolen at that cabin, I too did work with the police and D.A. concerning other matters there... One of the bravest men I've ever known is one of the cops up there I worked with. I'll never forget that guy. Can't say that for all the citizens and "authorities" there. Corruption has a long reaching food chain when drugs and the money involved runs rampant, because no one is willing to do anything about it. And instead, most everyone just looks the other way without getting involved...

So then perhaps due to the resulting discouragement, some cops give up or turn bad. But then again some cops are encouraged in their work when just one citizen is willing to help pursue (within the law) stopping the downhill slide in their neighborhood. This I know as an absolute fact.

Having a nice family can be a true blessing. Wishing you a merry Christmas.


----------

